# New Outback Owners!



## 7036 (Mar 14, 2008)

We just bought (about a month ago) a 2008 23KRS from McGeorge RV just north of Richmond, VA. We are in Spotsylvania, VA. We have already taken it out once and it has proven easy to use, comfy, and just perfect for our doggies! (We are owned by two shelties, Lacey and Chewie).

TV is a 2002 Ford Explorer XLT, V-8, 4WD with all towing extras. We were a little concerned about the weight of the trailer going in, but it has towed nicely and doesn't seem to put a strain on the truck.

We are looking forward to many wonderful trips in our trailer, many stories to share, meeting lots of new friends, and learning great tips and tricks about our new toy!

Wendy, Erick, Lacey, and Chewie

PS, there are already a few pics of the kids in our gallery. More and better ones to come, though!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome! We're new owners of the 28RSDS, still waiting for ours to come in, glad to hear yours tows nicely. That's one thing we're concerned about too, we've never towed anything that big.

Enjoy camping, the outback certainly changes the feel of it!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You might get many differing opinions on a Ford Explorer as your TV. 
That is probably too much camper for an Explorer.

Tami


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to the club....We bought ours at McGeorges too.


----------



## 7036 (Mar 14, 2008)

RizFam said:


> You might get many differing opinions on a Ford Explorer as your TV.
> That is probably too much camper for an Explorer.
> 
> Tami


Actually, I think that towing it with the Explorer is part of a larger, evil plan. Hubby is already telling me that we'll probably need to buy a new, larger truck in the next year or so...hmmm...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

CleverK9s said:


> You might get many differing opinions on a Ford Explorer as your TV.
> That is probably too much camper for an Explorer.
> 
> Tami


Actually, I think that towing it with the Explorer is part of a larger, evil plan. Hubby is already telling me that we'll probably need to buy a new, larger truck in the next year or so...hmmm...
[/quote]








Probably.

Well .... once some of the Outbackers get wind of your TV .....and express their dismay you might just be getting a new TV even sooner









Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad you have made out well so far but I believe that is a pretty questionable setup especially if you consider putting something in the front of that trailer. I would suspect that if you ran a through analysis of the capacities of that setup then you would be over weight on nearly every catagory. So that is a word about the objective view.

Subjectively I'm sure there are several on this site who tried to tow with an Explorer and quickly abanodoned it. Folks can rightfully go on and on about legal issues etc concerning overweight vehicles. For me the worry is about the other people on the road who completely dis-regard that you are towing and pull the same stupid stunts that they would if you were not towing. With a less then very good setup your chances of maneuvering yourself out of a mess quickly approach zero.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Glad to see you finally introduced yourself to the masses, Wendy!!! You'll get you all the advice HERE that you need on the TV (most of it







really good advice, too) ... so you and I - well - we can just stick to the important stuff







- - THE SHELTIES!!!!!

Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Wolfwood you were so distracted by the shelties you forgot to invite her to the NE Rally, so I will. Welcome to the Outbackers, and please consider joining us for the NE Rally mid-May in NH. Then we can ALL meet your shelties and Wolfwoods too! We are dogless doglovers, and are looking forward to seeing all the dogs (2 and 4 legged) at the rallies.


----------



## 7036 (Mar 14, 2008)

NJMikeC said:


> Glad you have made out well so far but I believe that is a pretty questionable setup especially if you consider putting something in the front of that trailer. I would suspect that if you ran a through analysis of the capacities of that setup then you would be over weight on nearly every catagory. So that is a word about the objective view.
> 
> Subjectively I'm sure there are several on this site who tried to tow with an Explorer and quickly abanodoned it. Folks can rightfully go on and on about legal issues etc concerning overweight vehicles. For me the worry is about the other people on the road who completely dis-regard that you are towing and pull the same stupid stunts that they would if you were not towing. With a less then very good setup your chances of maneuvering yourself out of a mess quickly approach zero.


Ok. Got it. Got it. So not only are we underpowered, but we are downright dangerous to ourselves and those around us.

Gee, you guys don't take long to get after someone, do you?









We're already looking at F-250s. Are those bad for some reason, too?


----------



## 7036 (Mar 14, 2008)

ember said:


> Wolfwood you were so distracted by the shelties you forgot to invite her to the NE Rally, so I will. Welcome to the Outbackers, and please consider joining us for the NE Rally mid-May in NH. Then we can ALL meet your shelties and Wolfwoods too! We are dogless doglovers, and are looking forward to seeing all the dogs (2 and 4 legged) at the rallies.


We would love to, but that is just a bit too far for us to travel for a weekend. We are are about midway between DC and Richmond, VA. Mapquest says it would take us over eleven hours to get there! Yikes!

Maybe next time it could be a bit further south? The Mid-Atlantic is very nice this time of year! We're sunny and in the 60s today!

Wendy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

There is always this rally... Fall Pig Roast Rally & it's a little closer.









Tami


----------



## Wade and Mendy (Mar 11, 2008)

No problems pulling the 2008 RSDS with the F250, but I wouldn't feel comfortable pulling it with much less. I'm not going to preach, because I'm far from an expert, but that is my 2 cents. Oh, and welcome to Outbackers! Warning though, it can be addictive......


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers family.









and by the way it is addicting.









Brian


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> Wolfwood you were so *distracted by the shelties* you forgot to invite her to the NE Rally, so I will. Welcome to the Outbackers, and please consider joining us for the NE Rally mid-May in NH. Then we can ALL meet your shelties and Wolfwoods too! We are dogless doglovers, and are looking forward to seeing all the dogs (2 and 4 legged) at the rallies.


BUSTED!

....although I did think about and assumed (MY BAD!) it would just be a little too far. Sooo - beat me...my judgement was clouded by those REALLY good looking dogs!!! What breed did you say is simply the best? Ohhhhhhhhh - *SHELTIES*!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CleverK9s said:


> Wolfwood you were so distracted by the shelties you forgot to invite her to the NE Rally, so I will. Welcome to the Outbackers, and please consider joining us for the NE Rally mid-May in NH. Then we can ALL meet your shelties and Wolfwoods too! We are dogless doglovers, and are looking forward to seeing all the dogs (2 and 4 legged) at the rallies.


We would love to, but that is just *a bit too far for us to travel for a weekend*. We are are about midway between DC and Richmond, VA. Mapquest says it would take us over eleven hours to get there! Yikes!

Maybe next time it could be a bit further south? The Mid-Atlantic is very nice this time of year! We're sunny and in the 60s today!

Wendy[/quote]
....you could always make it for a week! Spring in New England is wonderfully therapeutic, is quite good for the spirit, and the absolutely BEST thing you can do for Sheltie-leg/tendon injuries







!!!! Awwwww - come on! You know you want to!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CleverK9s said:


> Wolfwood you were so distracted by the shelties you forgot to invite her to the NE Rally, so I will. Welcome to the Outbackers, and please consider joining us for the NE Rally mid-May in NH. Then we can ALL meet your shelties and Wolfwoods too! We are dogless doglovers, and are looking forward to seeing all the dogs (2 and 4 legged) at the rallies.


We would love to, but that is just *a bit too far for us to travel for a weekend*. We are are about midway between DC and Richmond, VA. Mapquest says it would take us over eleven hours to get there! Yikes!

Maybe next time it could be a bit further south? The Mid-Atlantic is very nice this time of year! We're sunny and in the 60s today!

Wendy[/quote]
....you could always make it for a week! Spring in New England is wonderfully therapeutic, is quite good for the spirit, and the absolutely BEST thing you can do for Sheltie-leg/tendon injuries







!!!! And just think of the Chewie-Lacey-Tadger-Seeker team!!!!! (there will even be an "oversized Sheltie coming from Canada. NorthernWind actually tells everyone that Kinzie is a "Collie"







but she's WAYYYYY too active & far too smart. Yup - gotta be an oversized Sheltie..um...with a long nose







) 5 of 'em......WHAT A PICTURE!!!









Awwwww - come on! You know you want to!!!!!!


----------



## 7036 (Mar 14, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood you were so distracted by the shelties you forgot to invite her to the NE Rally, so I will. Welcome to the Outbackers, and please consider joining us for the NE Rally mid-May in NH. Then we can ALL meet your shelties and Wolfwoods too! We are dogless doglovers, and are looking forward to seeing all the dogs (2 and 4 legged) at the rallies.


We would love to, but that is just *a bit too far for us to travel for a weekend*. We are are about midway between DC and Richmond, VA. Mapquest says it would take us over eleven hours to get there! Yikes!

Maybe next time it could be a bit further south? The Mid-Atlantic is very nice this time of year! We're sunny and in the 60s today!

Wendy[/quote]
....you could always make it for a week! Spring in New England is wonderfully therapeutic, is quite good for the spirit, and the absolutely BEST thing you can do for Sheltie-leg/tendon injuries








!!!! And just think of the Chewie-Lacey-Tadger-Seeker team!!!!! (there will even be an "oversized Sheltie coming from Canada. NorthernWind actually tells everyone that Kinzie is a "Collie"







but she's WAYYYYY too active & far too smart. Yup - gotta be an oversized Sheltie..um...with a long nose







) 5 of 'em......WHAT A PICTURE!!!









Awwwww - come on! You know you want to!!!!!!
[/quote]

I don't just want to, I'd LOVE to! But, there is that whole JOB thing. Ugh. What is the saying...I had a life but my job ate it...

I work at a job that has upsides and downsides. One of the downsides is very little time off. Grrrrr....

But, then again...five Shelties...and they DO have a fenced doggie play area, don't they?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood you were so *distracted by the shelties* you forgot to invite her to the NE Rally, so I will. Welcome to the Outbackers, and please consider joining us for the NE Rally mid-May in NH. Then we can ALL meet your shelties and Wolfwoods too! We are dogless doglovers, and are looking forward to seeing all the dogs (2 and 4 legged) at the rallies.


BUSTED!

....although I did think about and assumed (MY BAD!) it would just be a little too far. Sooo - beat me...my judgement was clouded by those REALLY good looking dogs!!! What breed did you say is simply the best? Ohhhhhhhhh - *SHELTIES*!!!
[/quote]

Weren't you the one who told me no assumptions??


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

We pulled our 5'ver for the first time today with our F250. It was plenty of truck for our TT so I am sure it will be fine for yours. The Diesel engine purred like a kitten.

We spent about 5 hours in the new TT today. Will be spending another few hours in it again tomorrow outfitting it with stuff we went and bought for it already.

This ADDICTION is going to be tough to feed!

T & V


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CleverK9s said:


> But, then again...five Shelties...and they DO have a fenced doggie play area, don't they?


Of course they do! And the "Collie" will be bringing her extension!! They'll have their own play FIELD!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> Wolfwood you were so *distracted by the shelties* you forgot to invite her to the NE Rally, so I will. Welcome to the Outbackers, and please consider joining us for the NE Rally mid-May in NH. Then we can ALL meet your shelties and Wolfwoods too! We are dogless doglovers, and are looking forward to seeing all the dogs (2 and 4 legged) at the rallies.


BUSTED!

....although I did think about and assumed (MY BAD!) it would just be a little too far. Sooo - beat me...my judgement was clouded by those REALLY good looking dogs!!! What breed did you say is simply the best? Ohhhhhhhhh - *SHELTIES*!!!
[/quote]Weren't you the one who told me no assumptions??







[/quote]
OK, smart guy gal! *PROVE ME WRONG!!!*


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood you were so *distracted by the shelties* you forgot to invite her to the NE Rally, so I will. Welcome to the Outbackers, and please consider joining us for the NE Rally mid-May in NH. Then we can ALL meet your shelties and Wolfwoods too! We are dogless doglovers, and are looking forward to seeing all the dogs (2 and 4 legged) at the rallies.


BUSTED!

....although I did think about and assumed (MY BAD!) it would just be a little too far. Sooo - beat me...my judgement was clouded by those REALLY good looking dogs!!! What breed did you say is simply the best? Ohhhhhhhhh - *SHELTIES*!!!
[/quote]Weren't you the one who told me no assumptions??







[/quote]
OK, smart guy gal! *PROVE ME WRONG!!!*
[/quote]

I know all caps is yelling, is big red caps screaming?? I think assumptions happen to the best of us!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> OK, smart guy gal! *PROVE ME WRONG!!!*


I know all caps is yelling, is big red caps screaming?? I think assumptions happen to the best of us!!![/quote]

Yelling with a purpose!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi CleverK9s


















AND Congrats on your new Roo!! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations on the Outback, from a former Spotsylvania (now Fredericksburg) resident. The Fall Pig Roast is a great rally to meet lots of Outbackers in the mid-Atlantic region, but there will be other opportunities closer to Virginia, too. In the past couple of years we have met in Luray, Virginia Beach, Ocean City, MD and Elkins WV. WELCOME!!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

All Right, another Virginian. There's a few around. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS and ENJOY !!!


----------

